# Passenger Added to Your Queue



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

This has to be the single most rage inducing feature of Lyft and since I generally drive busy times it happens all the time. Is there any way to turn this "feature" off or prevent it from happening? Does Uber have this same annoying feature?

Thanks


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lyft essentially forces you to cancel the ride for the passenger added thing. No way to turn off or change this that I know of.

Isn’t it a good thing if things are busy? OTH, you don’t have a choice in accepting, it’s forced on you.

I may try simply sitting for 2-3mins and make the added rider or Lyft cancel if I don’t want the ride.

Uber allows you to accept or reject stacked pings—not automatic.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Click the three lines next to the passengers name. Scroll down and decline the ride from there. Just make sure you do that before you drop off the first passenger. It only counts as a declining a request rather than a cancellation.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

EaglesFan said:


> This has to be the single most rage inducing feature of Lyft and since I generally drive busy times it happens all the time. Is there any way to turn this "feature" off or prevent it from happening? Does Uber have this same annoying feature?
> 
> Thanks


80% of the time....I don't mind this TOO much. 

BUT.....now that Lyft has the +45 min notification on the ping.....I think at least THOSE rides should NOT be automatically "added to your queue".

I am very picky about WHEN I will accept +45 min pings. But TWICE now they had added these longer rides to my Q....which of course I did not KNOW were long rides until I get to the pick up location and click ARRIVED. I then have to cancel....go offline....and email Lyft to exclude that cancellation from my cancel rate as it was NOT accepted by me. I think they need to find a way to notify the driver if these rides are +45 min rides....and ALSO....what the pax rating is when the 'added to your Q' alert comes on the screen.



unPat said:


> Click the three lines next to the passengers name. Scroll down and decline the ride from there. Just make sure you do that before you drop off the first passenger. It only counts as a declining a request rather than a cancellation.


Interesting. How do you know this for sure? (Does it actually say: "Decline request" or something similar?)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just use “last ride”


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't have a "queue". If I forget to press the "go offline" button after picking up the current pax and I get another pax added by Lyft, I just kill the app and switch over to Uber for a bit. The added pax will give up waiting and eventually cancel. Not great for the pax, but this is Lyft's fault for trying to auto-assign rides to drivers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I go offline when picking up, because it may be primetime or surge at dropoff.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> Click the three lines next to the passengers name. Scroll down and decline the ride from there. Just make sure you do that before you drop off the first passenger. It only counts as a declining a request rather than a cancellation.


Thank you sir you are a gentle & a scholar


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> Thank you sir you are a gentle & a scholar


Wow, awkward...


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I would simply cancel the ride and wouldn't worry a bit about cancellation rate.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

unPat said:


> Click the three lines next to the passengers name. Scroll down and decline the ride from there. Just make sure you do that before you drop off the first passenger. It only counts as a declining a request rather than a cancellation.


 Thank you for this! I have already used it three times since I read your post! I figure if they are really close to where I am dropping off the previous passenger, then I should get their request the normal way right after I end the first ride! I am just curious though, does it tell the passenger that the driver canceled on them? Or does it just match them with another driver immediately?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft CSR told me it don't count as your cancellation.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the suggestions I wasn't aware of some of these features.



unPat said:


> Click the three lines next to the passengers name. Scroll down and decline the ride from there. Just make sure you do that before you drop off the first passenger. It only counts as a declining a request rather than a cancellation.


You mean the 3 dots in the upper right where destination filter is located? I'll try that next time I have this come up.



Sacto Burbs said:


> Just use "last ride"


I'm not sure I've seen this button. Do you mean clicking the "online" button? I've thought of trying that but I was worried that it would cancel the ride I'm currently doing.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> I'm not sure I've seen this button. Do you mean clicking the "online" button? I've thought of trying that but I was worried that it would cancel the ride I'm currently doing.


It definitely will not cancel the current ride. When you click the online button anytime after you have accepted the ride request, a message will pop that says "sign off after last ride?".


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

EaglesFan said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions I wasn't aware of some of these features.
> 
> You mean the 3 dots in the upper right where destination filter is located? I'll try that next time I have this come up.
> 
> I'm not sure I've seen this button. Do you mean clicking the "online" button? I've thought of trying that but I was worried that it would cancel the ride I'm currently doing.


Last ride is buried in some menu.

I had been going offline (stopping cell phone data) a few times when going to the airport so I didn't get a Line auto-ping when Lyft sent me a no-no message which said. Don't close the app or go offline - use the last ride feature.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Last ride is buried in some menu.
> 
> I had been going offline (stopping cell phone data) a few times when going to the airport so I didn't get a Line auto-ping when Lyft sent me a no-no message which said. Don't close the app or go offline - use the last ride feature.


Last ride is activated simply by tapping "Online" when on a trip and it changes then to saying "Last Ride" It's not buried anymore


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The difference between Uber's "stacked pings" and Lyft's, in my market at least, is that Uber's are never more than a block or two away from the original rider's destination -- and often exactly the same place.

I have had Lyft stacked pings that were 20 minutes from my last dropoff -- and, didn't know how to decline them until I read unPat's post above. Thank you, unPat!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Well.....I got another one of my questions regarding this scenario answered by my last pax today. Ever since unPat told us how to decline the added rides without technically 'cancelling' them.....I was wondering how it shows up on the pax side. So, today I was bringing a pax to her destination....got the added rider alert and when I dropped off my 1st pax....toggled to 'decline ride' before ending current ride. So....I start heading to Walgreen's to get my hubby some cold medicine and a few minutes after I get there.....I get the same pax request. THIS time: *1*-I could see her rating (4.9) and *2*- I could see that her ride was* NOT* +45 min. OK, my criteria have been met...._ACCEPT_.

I get there and the pax enters the car and she asks me: "Did you come earlier?" and I said "No, why?" She said: "I requested a ride and it said you were my driver and you would be here in 13 minutes....later, I checked my phone and it just disappeared so I re-requested and got you again."

So I asked "So it didn't say the driver had cancelled or that Lyft had cancelled it?" She said "No, it just disappeared....no text message, nothing."

_Communication is definitely not one of Lyft's strong suits. _


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I like stacked pings except last Sunday I feel that I got screwed. Maybe not but I felt it. Anyways, I am on a lyft ride and get a person added to Q. I drop pax off and pick up next person. Again I get added to Q. So I get 5 rides in a row like this all at normal rates. My 5th rider is going to the airport and mentions to me that lyft is charging $32 and uber is charging $110. I pop open the uber app and the entire area is surging at 3x. I am like wtf, I am doing all these lyft rides for $6 each not realizing that uber was going crazy. By the time I take pax to airport the surge is gone.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I like stacked pings except last Sunday I feel that I got screwed. Maybe not but I felt it. Anyways, I am on a lyft ride and get a person added to Q. I drop pax off and pick up next person. Again I get added to Q. So I get 5 rides in a row like this all at normal rates. My 5th rider is going to the airport and mentions to me that lyft is charging $32 and uber is charging $110. I pop open the uber app and the entire area is surging at 3x. I am like wtf, I am doing all these lyft rides for $6 each not realizing that uber was going crazy. By the time I take pax to airport the surge is gone.


Be alert. We need more lerts!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

One time I just cancelled after I ended the current ride and it didn't go against my cancellation %.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

When canceling a ride in the Q, there is a message that shows up, saying- this will not affect your acceptance rating. My thing is, you don't know what the prime is. On the lines, every ride you give is based on the prime of the first passenger. Tonight I had a 150% Ride and during the trip they added someone to my Q. After I dropped off the first passenger, the screen flashes back to the home screen and I see the whole downtown area at 300%. So I figured the second passenger would be somewhere between the 150 and 300. Nope. I dropped him off and it was only 75%

FYI


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Respect to unpat. Usually i just ignore all the added anything anyway. Line added. Nah. Ill take this one person.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Clicking the "online" but then selecting "last ride" has worked like a charm. Thanks all for the help and I'm honestly surprised there was an almost perfect solution to this problem.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> 80% of the time....I don't mind this TOO much.
> 
> BUT.....now that Lyft has the +45 min notification on the ping.....I think at least THOSE rides should NOT be automatically "added to your queue".
> 
> ...


45 min pings in LA equal six miles in rush hour traffic. Grand payout? Around 11 bucks. Factor in your standard deduction ... $7 - 8 dollars. Avoid, avoid, avoid.

Second option: arrive at the call, follow the pink line, and if it's like what I'm describing above, force close the app, drive away, and wait a few min for the passenger or Lyft to auto cancel. You'll probably get a cancellation fee.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I like stacked pings except last Sunday I feel that I got screwed. Maybe not but I felt it. Anyways, I am on a lyft ride and get a person added to Q. I drop pax off and pick up next person. Again I get added to Q. So I get 5 rides in a row like this all at normal rates. My 5th rider is going to the airport and mentions to me that lyft is charging $32 and uber is charging $110. I pop open the uber app and the entire area is surging at 3x. I am like wtf, I am doing all these lyft rides for $6 each not realizing that uber was going crazy. By the time I take pax to airport the surge is gone.


That's why they stack them. To avoid paying surge/primetime


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> One time I just cancelled after I ended the current ride and it didn't go against my cancellation %.


Right, but the underlying problem is typical Lyft passive/aggressive behavior. Make a commitment to the rider, force the ride on the driver, and then *make the driver do the work *(often in heavy traffic)* to cancel a ride we never agreed to take in the first place.*


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> I would simply cancel the ride and wouldn't worry a bit about cancellation rate.


I hear you.

But my acceptance rate with lyft is like 3%, so i don't know wanna give em any reason to tell me 'go **** yaself'


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DJWolford said:


> I hear you.
> 
> But my acceptance rate with lyft is like 3%, so i don't know wanna give em any reason to tell me 'go &%[email protected]!* yaself'


 I hate to break it to you but if your acceptance rating is already 3%, I don't think one more ride is going to have much of an affect on you either way. I'm pretty sure they would have told you to go "&%[email protected]!* yaself" by now if they were going to.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Lyft is garbage. Only two ways to play lyft 100percent acceptance. Or 1 percent. Either way is annoying. But yeah.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I hate to break it to you but if your acceptance rating is already 3%, I don't think one more ride is going to have much of an affect on you either way. I'm pretty sure they would have told you to go "&%[email protected]!* yaself" by now if they were going to.


They can't deactivate you for acceptance rate.

But they can deactivate you for cancellations.

i only have like 35 rides lifetime with lyft -- so every cancel is big in terms of ratio


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

THE MAIN REASON LYFT BACKS YOU UP WITH OTHER RIDERS IS TO KEEP YOU SWITCHING OVER TO UBER AND TAKING THOSE RIDES .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A good ant accepts every ride no matter what.

When you get a stacked Lyft ride you do not know the pax rating, the surge, nor the distance to pickup. They expect you to be a good ant and take it anyway.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you click on their profile, before ending the ride with the other passenger, there's an option to remove them from your queue. A message will pop up stating that it does not affect your acceptance rating. I usually always remove them from my queue because as stated above, you don't know their rating or the prime. The only time I accepted them was on New Year's Eve. My power zones we're large enough, area-wise, that I could tell by the address if it was within my powerzones. I still only this about half the time. It was so crazy busy that turning on the last ride option became quite a chore lol


----------

